# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τροφοδοτικο Medical grade

## BeetleJuice

Μεταχειρισμένο - Σε άριστη κατάστασηΜέγεθος 55x35x20 
Medical Grade Τροφοδοτικο απο λειτουργικο μηχανημα κλασης 350.000 ευρω.  το μηχανημα απλα εσβησε και πηγε για end of life, μεχρι το πρωι λειτουργουσε κανονικα.
Πολλαπλες εξοδοι DC και AC με ασφαλεια. 
Εξοδοι UPS αν τοποθετηθει μπαταρια. 
Θερμικες ασφαλειες. 
3χ 12mm ανεμιστηρες 24volt. 
1 mm ανοξειδωτο ατσαλι στο κουτι του. 
φιλτρο ΕΜΙ μεγεθους ATX τροφοδοτικου.  
βαρος περιπου 20 κιλα.
εχω σχεδον ολα τα καλωδια απο τις εξοδους του αν και φανταζομαι οτι σε οποιον ηταν χρησιμο θα εβαζε δικες του εξοδους.
το τροφοδοτικο ειναι σε αλλο λεβελ απο πλευρας ποιοτητας γιατι προοριζεται για ιατρικη χρηση με πρακτικα λειτουργια 24/7/365 και μηδενικες βλαβες σε βαθος 10ετιας.

πιανει χωρο και το προτζεκτ ακυρωθηκε. 
πιστευω θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο σε οποιονδηποτε ανθρωπο εχει ενα εργαστηριο η εχει cnc ισως?

μενω στην αθηνα-πατησια. αποστελεται πολυ δυσκολα αλλα αν καποιος αναλαβει τα εξοδα πολυ ευχαριστως.
στην τιμη θα τα βρουμε υπολογιστε οτι μονο ενα τετοιο κουτι σκετο θαχει 100 ευρω σα λαμαρινα και μονο.

ΥΓ: αν καποιος εχει ακρη στο ελληνικο φορουμ με τα cnc και ηθελε να το προωθησει, μπορει και εκει καποια παιδια να το εβρισκαν χρησιμο

ευχαριστω

----------

